# a supporto di



## tu6perme

Aiuto di nuovo per favore.  La frase è:

A supporto della messa in onda dello spot XXX, XXX emetterà una fattura di 15.000 euro.  

La mia:

Supported by the XXX commericial broadcasted on air, XXX will issue an invoice for 15,000 euro.  

Che ne pensate?


----------



## Gianfry

Scusa, ma "a supporto di" in questo contesto mi sembra che non abbia molto senso.
Forse vuoi dire "a fronte di".
Se così fosse, la risposta la trovi nel dizionario e in diversi thread.

Ma perché hai scritto che sei madrelingua inglese?


----------



## tu6perme

Perché lo sono.  Sono nata in Canada però sono d'orgine italiana.  Parlo inglese, italiano, francese e spagnolo.  Scusa il documento dice esattamente questa frase.  "A supporto di"  

Lei sa se la mia traduzione è giusta?


----------



## Gianfry

tu6perme said:


> Perché lo sono.  Sono nata in Canada però sono d'orgine italiana.  Scusa, ma mi sembravi più fluente in italiano che in inglese  Parlo inglese, italiano, francese e spagnolo.  Scusa il documento dice esattamente questa frase.  "A supporto di"  Sì sì, non dico che l'abbia inventato tu, solo che continua a sembrarmi senza senso.
> 
> Lei sa se la mia traduzione è giusta? Forse possiamo darci del tu. Almeno questa è l'usanza del forum


----------



## tu6perme

Si senz'altro ci possiamo dare del tu.  Stranamente uso più italiano che inglese.  Il documento è stato scritto da un milanese non so perché non ha senso.  Perciò è difficile trovare la traduzione giusta.  Poi nessun'altro ha risposto al thread.  Può darsi uso la mia e basta così.


----------



## Necsus

In effetti non si capisce il significato della frase, sembra che facendosi pagare, XXX possa essere d'aiuto alla messa in onda dello spot...  Intanto XXX chi sarebbe, l'emittente?


> A supporto della messa in onda dello spot XXX, XXX emetterà una fattura di 15.000 euro.


----------



## furs

Questo e' uno di quei casi dove proprio non si puo' tradurre lettelarmente...
Io direi ''with reference to/in connection with", o qualcosa del genere...


----------



## Gianfry

Io direi "against".


----------



## gandolfo

A question on "a supporto" maybe really stupid but....
"A supporto di" could it mean "to back" /sostenere as in "support financially" the broadcast of this commercial?


----------



## tu6perme

Gandolfo, esatto.  Basato sul spot la ditta può emettere una fattura.  

Può darsi direi : Backed (up) by the XXX commericial broadcasted on air, XXX will issue an invoice for 15,000 euro. 

Non so se metto e tolgo 'up'


----------



## Gianfry

Credo che se tu6 non ci offre qualche informazione in più, resteremo nel campo del _guessing _
Per esempio, io intendevo i due XXX come uno stesso nome e quindi la stessa società, ma potrebbe non essere così.
E se non è così, di cosa si occupa la società che emette fattura?


----------



## tu6perme

Gianfry, sono due ditte diverse e hanno che fare con la gastronomia, cioè pasta.  La secondo X è distributore, la prima produttore.  Un pò più chiaro?


----------



## rrose17

I wonder if it's
_To help defray the costs for our X ads, XXX will be issuing..._


----------



## byrne

rrose17 said:


> I wonder if it's
> _To help defray the costs for our X ads, XXX will be issuing..._



Rrose you may be right but I have a nagging doubt, I've often heard _a supporto di _used when you have to "justify/back up" an expense, invoice or claim of some sort. Though here it seems the commercial is being justified and not the invoice....
On what we've got my impression (with nothing to support it!) was that if the distributor gets a commercial broadcast it will invoice the manufacturer 15.000 Euro...?


----------



## gandolfo

This is very confusing
*If* the distributer "backs/supports financially" the producer's advert surely they wouldn't send an invoice but a cheque, no?


----------



## rrose17

gandolfo said:


> This is very confusing
> *If* the distributer "backs/supports financially" the producer's advert surely they wouldn't send an invoice but a cheque, no?


Well if publicity company A puts out ads for B, then A would send an invoice to B, no?


----------



## gandolfo

> Well if publicity company A puts out ads for B, then A would send an invoice to B, no?


Yes of course

But R it's the pasta distributor apparently that is giving a cheque/invoice for the advert of the Pasta producer, I find that strange, but then that's nothing new

"A supporto della messa in onda dello spot (Pasta produttore)X,  Xxx(distributore di pasta) emetterà una fattura di 15.000 euro. "

I thought a distributor was the company that distributes products not one that publicises them


----------



## rrose17

gandolfo said:


> I thought a distributor was the company that distributes products not one that publicises them


Let's say I'm a maker of pasta but totally useless when it comes to marketing my product. I give it over to a distributor who is very adept at getting my product out on the market, using advertising among other things. And for this I pay them for their expenses.


----------



## Gianfry

Cara tu6perme, ti faccio notare che diverse persone si stanno scervellando da quasi 24 ore per aiutarti, ma tu non sembri molto interessata a fornire le informazioni di cui hanno bisogno per riuscirci. Cosa aspetti a darti da fare? In fondo la traduzione di questo testo serve più a te che a noi. Ti pare?


----------



## gandolfo

Indeed R thanks for that I'm somewhat confused by this phrase, it makes little sense to me....

Gianfry 
d'accordo


----------



## Gianfry

gandolfo said:


> Gianfry
> d'accordo


Bene!
Chi altri si associa alla rivolta?


----------



## tu6perme

Scusate ma non ho risposto solo perché non ero disponibile e non potevo. Caro Gianfry, se noti bene non faccio parte di questo discorso SOLO da 2,5 ore, cioè 3:21pm ora Toronto, Canada. Però Byrne you hit the nail right on the head.  Actually I like your suggestion 'justify' in place of back up, it is more formal.  This was a really difficult one to ascertain.  Allora:  And the winner is:

Justified by the XXX commercial broadcasted on air, XXX will issue an invoice for 15,000 euro, initially not budgeted.  

How does that sound?  Che ne pensate?


----------



## Gianfry

tu6perme said:


> Scusate ma non ho risposto solo perché non ero disponibile e non potevo. Caro Gianfry, se noti bene non faccio parte di questo discorso SOLO da 2,5 ore, cioè 3:21pm ora Toronto, Canada.


Ovviamente mi riferivo a quello che hai scritto, quando hai scritto. Diciamo che non ti sei sforzata molto...
Ciao,
G.


----------



## byrne

tu6perme said:


> Scusate ma non ho risposto solo perché non ero disponibile e non potevo. Caro Gianfry, se noti bene non faccio parte di questo discorso SOLO da 2,5 ore, cioè 3:21pm ora Toronto, Canada. Però Byrne you hit the nail right on the head. Actually I like your suggestion 'justify' in place of back up, it is more formal. This was a really difficult one to ascertain. Allora: And the winner is:
> 
> Justified by the XXX commercial broadcasted on air, XXX will issue an invoice for 15,000 euro, initially not budgeted.
> 
> How does that sound? Che ne pensate?



ciao tu6, I put "justified" in inverted commas as I wanted to convey the sense (as I interpreted it) but I don't think it's the right word, and I think there is still some confusion over the dynamics of the whole operation (who is doing what and why).... As you've added "not budgeted" maybe switching it round might help?
Though not initially budgeted XXXX will issue an invoice for 15.000 euro for the commercial broadcast (on air) of YYYY's product...
But I'm floundering here!


----------



## tu6perme

Ragazzi solo per chiarire un pò.  
The distributor of the pasta ran a commercial for the pasta producer.  The distributor assumed the responsibility for putting the commercial on air.  The manufacturer must pay them for this service.  Therefore, the distributor will invoice the manufacturer 15,000 euros.  So the commercial justifies the invoice.

Byrne read comment above, does it help?

Grazie Gianfry!  Sbagliando s'impara!


----------



## Gianfry

I think byrne is very close.
My interpretation of this poor piece of Italian is as follows:
_XXX will issue an invoice for 15,000 euro as evidence of expenditure for the broadcasting of the YYY  commercial._ 

@tu6perme: One more thing: use the "edit" function to add text to your posts, whenever you can


----------



## tu6perme

What do you mean?  I use edit if I notice an error.  In what other way should I use it Gianfry? BTW mi chiamo Carmelina.


----------



## byrne

tu6perme said:


> Byrne read below, does it help?


Yes it does, but I'd skip the whole _a supporto di _thing as (in my humble opinion) it's not great Italian as the commercial "justifies" the invoice and not the other way around. Italians please correct me if I'm wrong.

This is just a shot which now we know who is doing what and why can be improved upon..

_(Though not initially budgeted) XXXX will invoice an addtional15.000 euro for the commercial broadcast (on air) of YYYY's product._


----------



## Gianfry

byrne said:


> _(Though not initially budgeted)_


Where did you get this bit from? 
What about my take? Does it make any sense?

@tu6perme: you might have avoided posts #28 and #29 adding both texts to post #27. That's all...


----------



## byrne

Gianfry said:


> Where did you get this bit from?  From post #22
> What about my take? Does it make any sense? Yes it does but we don't know if it is for expenditure or just fees...
> 
> @tu6perme: you might have avoided posts #28 and #29 adding both texts to post #27. That's all...



,


----------



## tu6perme

Byrne, it is very poor Italian but I must translate as is.  I have over 100 Italian emails to translate and most are written poorly. Hence, all the assistance I require.   This is what I wrote above in my explanation ' the commercial justifies the invoice.

Gianfry, how do I add texts together?  I am new at this.

Gianfry, your interpretation is good.  However, there are too many added words and because this is a direct translation of a legal document, it must be more true to fact. Do you see my predicament?


----------



## Gianfry

byrne said:


> Where did you get this bit from?  From post #22 Ok, then I'll need ask tu6perme
> What about my take? Does it make any sense? Yes it does but we don't know if it is for expenditure or just fees... you have an axcellent point! But I'm afraid we can't tell from the text itself...


----------



## byrne

Maybe a simple "with" or "upon"? I don't like justify!

with/upon _the commercial airing of YYYY's product ......

_or switch it round and use "for"
_
XXXX will invoice (an addtional)15.000 euro for .......


_


----------



## CPA

Back to squares #2 and #8 = a fronte di._

Against airing the X commercial, Y shall issue an invoice of 15,000 euros.

_Not pretty, but there you go.


----------



## tu6perme

Though not initially budgeted, XXX will issue an invoice for 15,000 euros, for the XXX commercial broadcast(spot).


***Can someone please tell me how I make a comment on someone else's post, as in # 37?


----------



## byrne

CPA said:


> Back to squares #2 and #8 = a fronte di._
> 
> Against airing the X commercial, Y shall issue an invoice of 15,000 euros.
> 
> _Not pretty, but there you go.



CPA I was hoping you'd show up and save the day! And I agree not pretty but I like it, the best of a bad bunch!


----------



## Gianfry

byrne said:


> CPA I was hoping you'd show up and save the day! And I agree not pretty but I like it, the best of a bad bunch!


_I_ showed up a long time ago, in posts #2 and #8, as recognised by CPA (thanks CPA!)


----------



## CPA

Give credit where credit is due!


----------



## tu6perme

CPA I'm not too sure on using 'against', it does not sound good. 

I think Byrne has the one that is true to fact.   

Though not initially budgeted, XXX will issue an invoice for 15,000 euros, for the XXX commercial broadcast(spot).


***Can someone please tell me how I make a comment on someone else's post, as in # 37,


----------



## Gianfry

tu6perme said:


> Grazie Gianfry!


Ha ha!
I thought you had made a big step forward with post #46, but then you show up with #47 that is just a copy 
Next step: learn how to delete posts 

PS I apologize with everyone for going off topic! Won't do it again...


----------



## byrne

Gianfry said:


> _I_ showed up a long time ago, in posts #2 and #8, as recognised by CPA (thanks CPA!)


Sorry Gianfry so you did but with post #2 we were still trying to figure out the basics of what the original really meant and I missed post #8 all together! Mea culpa!


----------



## tu6perme

byrne said:


> Sorry Gianfry so you did but with post #2 we were still trying to figure out the basics of what the original really meant and I missed post #8 all together! Mea culpa!



Byrne, could you please help me with writing in other people's posts as you did in #48. I can't figure it out.  Hence all my deletes


----------



## byrne

tu6perme said:


> Byrne, could you please help me with writing in other people's posts as you did in #48. I can't figure it out. Hence all my deletes



I've PMed you..


----------



## Gianfry

byrne said:


> Sorry Gianfry so you did but with post #2 we were still trying to figure out the basics of what the original really meant and I missed post #8 all together! Mea culpa!


No sorries, I was just fooling around 
I'm glad we agreed.
Ciao,
G.


----------



## ivana-mne

Ciao a tutti! 
Dopo tanto tempo della discussione, anch'io ho un dubbio su "a supporto di"...
Come potrei tradurre: Segnalare alle UO disservizi accidentali del Sistema di telegestione, dei sistemi informatici a supporto dei palmari, dei notebook e dei veicoli equipaggiati con dispositivi WFM"?

Grazie!


----------



## CPA

Ciao ivana-mne!

Potresti indicarci il contesto e fare un tentativo di traduzione?


----------



## ivana-mne

CPA said:


> Ciao ivana-mne!
> 
> Potresti indicarci il contesto e fare un tentativo di traduzione?



E' una struttura organizzativa di un'azienda dove si riporta cosa un'unita' deve fare.

Inform Operating units about accidental malfunctions of the Remote Management System, informatics systems *** a supporto di***palmtops, notebooks and vehicles equipped with work force management.

Mi serve solo una spiegazione di "a supporto di" in italiano.

Grazie


----------



## Teerex51

ivana-mne said:


> Inform Operating units about accidental malfunctions of the Remote Management System, informatics systems *** a supporto di***palmtops, notebooks and vehicles equipped with work force management.
> 
> *Mi serve solo una spiegazione di "a supporto di" in italiano.*


With all due respect, I think you need some help with the rest, too. 


_Informatics_ just won't work. I'd replace it with IT.
_Vehicles equipped with WFM. T_he word "devices" is missing.
I have removed _accidental_, since failures are accidental by definition
_Inform Operating Units of any failure of the Remote Management System, and of the IT systems supporting handheld devices, notebooks and vehicles equipped with WFM devices.*_

*_Here I'm assuming that IT support applies to handheld devices, as well as notebooks and vehicles. The Italian original is ambiguous __, in that it could also mean "malfunctions of RMS, IT systems supporting handheld devices, and (malfunctions of) notebooks and vehicles._


----------

